# Rooftop



## Slaphead (May 31, 2009)

I've shown this to others, and opinion seems to be split. Some people think it's a good B/W conversion, others (who are generally the more experienced photographers) tend to think it's over processed.

So, I thought I'd field it here and see what you guys think.


----------



## manaheim (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, I think it's a little too... something.  Over-pp and maybe a bit dark, though I'd be concerned about brightening it and losing the sky.  Might do a selective brightening without the sky.

Just my opinion, though... if lots of people like it slap a price tag on it and sell some prints.


----------



## jvw2941 (Jun 4, 2009)

thats a really nice shot I like the darkness and the sharpness is perfect


----------



## johngpt (Jun 6, 2009)

Excellent composition.

Yes, there's some loss of shadow detail, but not huge splotches of the image. 

All in all, well done with some tough lighting.


----------



## MattxMosh (Jun 6, 2009)

I love the composition.

The shadows on/just under the roofs are a bit dark though.


----------



## jvw2941 (Aug 4, 2009)

yes i found it!  haha

i have revisited this post because, one, it remembered all this time, and two, I believe it would be excellent as a Digital Cyanotype.  You should definitely try it!


----------



## Wyjid (Aug 5, 2009)

the only over processed bit that catches my eye is the horizon halo. otherwise i love it.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 5, 2009)

I have to say I agree with Manaheim on this one xxx


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 5, 2009)

Personally I think it lacks in contrast a little bit. I would come alive more but you probably will also have to do some dodging and burning.


----------



## Wyjid (Aug 5, 2009)

yay dodging and burning!!!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2009)

Bee Bee said:


> I have to say I agree with Manaheim on this one xxx


 
All will agree with me or be crushed!!!!

:lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 5, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I agree with Manaheim on this one xxx
> ...



Yeah, I've noticed that about you


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^^



:lmao:


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I agree with Manaheim on this one xxx
> ...



:lmao: I just meant something about it was - well I just couldn't put my finger on it ( honestly though he threatens me daily with private messages)


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 6, 2009)

Love the shot as it is!

Great job in editing, you didn't lose a lot of detail in the photo and you still get the sky without HDR! good job


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have to say that I like it. I've looked at it several times, left, came back and looked again and I always have the same thought - I really like this. I think the high contrast really defines the roof tops. Great shot. :thumbup:


----------



## Slaphead (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. It looks as if you lot are split over this as well. I've read all the comments and I have to say that I like it just the way it is. 

I may revisit it at some point in the future but at the moment I have a couple of other photographic projects that I'm working on, so that my not be for a while (although I am interested in the cyanotype idea).


----------



## Torus34 (Aug 9, 2009)

The picture was not taken in full sunlight but on a cloudy day.  Thus, the contrast should not have been more than 8 zones or so.

I use b&w film.  In such a picture, I would certainly not accept the blocking of the shadows in my own work.  I should think that modern digital [Nikon D90, eg] can also handle the full range of the scene.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think its an interesting shot but lacks some impact, the whites in the building are very grey, I think with some work you could make this image better, with some layer adjustments it would be better,, I found a conversion technique that I really like, its a bit of work but is very adjustable and tweakable, you might try it on your original image to see what you come up with, here is a link, oh,, also take a look at the rest of the shots on that site, some amazing work there, all shots are screened before they are accepted and its difficult to get one published there, I have one in the macro section  

1exposure b&w conversion


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2009)

jaharris1001 said:


> 1exposure b&w conversion



Very nice site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Slaphead (Aug 14, 2009)

Many thanks. I'll take a look this weekend.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Aug 14, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> jaharris1001 said:
> 
> 
> > 1exposure b&w conversion
> ...


yes, nothing but top quality work on that site, you cant just post there, everything is screened before its published, awesome work there :thumbup:


Slaphead said:


> Many thanks. I'll take a look this weekend.


you might just find that it will add some life to your images, I have been using that conversion and really like it, you can achieve strong blacks and very nice whites with that, I think your image would benefit from that process,, good luck


----------

